# Optima Yellow Top lifespan question



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

I have recently come across someone in my area who is willing to sell an Optima Yellow-Top D34/78 for $40. In speaking with him he says that is in "Good Condition" I have not seen it in person yet. If it is indeed in good condition, is it worth the $40? I googled "optima yellow top life span" and most items say that their lifespan is twice that as a regular battery so I figured for $40 I'm good to go on it. Seems like a decent price.

The battery is 5 years old, I'm wondering what you all think about the item.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

5 years old....i'd pass


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

From the people I've talked with, Optima batteries are similar to standard batteries in that their lifespan is 3-5 years.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe a fluke but I have had mine for 9 years in 2 different vehicles and I'm getting ready to put it in it's third.  My suggestion would be to take it down to an auto parts store for testing if possible.


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

I had a blue optima, i know its a marine battery. But it had dual post, which i wanted...
It lasted pretty good... Purchase a different vehicle, bought the same battery. lasted for less than 6 months, truck keeep on dying....
Now i have a Stinger battery, no problems yet...


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

deff808 said:


> I had a blue optima, i know its a marine battery. But it had dual post, which i wanted...
> It lasted pretty good... Purchase a different vehicle, bought the same battery. lasted for less than 6 months, truck keeep on dying....
> Now i have a Stinger battery, no problems yet...


I put two (yellows) in a big bumpin truck (not mine) and they lasted 10 years before he had to replace them. The were so old they still had Tsunami on the label... and Optima was on there real small.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

optimas blow!!!!!!! There are an extreme amount of referneces to their performance on discoweb.org should you like to take a look. Most are complaints of the battery not holding charge after a long deep cycle run.

The best bet batteries, one's that run 40 quart expedition fridges, over 6 auxillary 130watt lights, winches, and whatever else you can think of, are Odyssey batteries.

While no one would spend $350 for a battery, I'll let you in on a hint. 

These batteries are rebadged under "Sears Platinum Die hard" and come with a 4yr wrrty for 189.99

These my friend have never seen anyyy horror story. Put it this way, optima is just like bose audio for marketing.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yellow Tops are best used for boat anchors.


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I have let this deal pass.

I'll look into some of these other options.

Thanks.



braves6117 said:


> Put it this way, optima is just like bose audio for marketing.


Interesting.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

I've had mine at least 8yrs and it's still going strong. I heard that a lot people have had trouble with thiers but, it's the best battery I've ever owned.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Yellow Tops are best used for boat anchors.


I could not agree more, in fact I was talking to a guy just today that has a motor home and his yellowtops recently took a ****, this is only after one damn near exploded and would not take a charge in another vehicle, and this guy... um.. knows how to charge a battery 

He's going newer AGM. Kile odyssey,kenetik, etc.


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

I was looking at the Kinetiks too. I might just end up going that route.


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

Pantani said:


> I was looking at the Kinetiks too. I might just end up going that route.


Yes, you should go that route... I have one for my 2nd battery...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Powermaster, Kinetik, or Deka would be how I would go.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Mr Marv said:


> Maybe a fluke but I have had mine for 9 years in 2 different vehicles and I'm getting ready to put it in it's third.  My suggestion would be to take it down to an auto parts store for testing if possible.


I have a fluke Yellow Top too. It has survived years of below zero Denver winters and 120+ degree summers in Phoenix.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

My old Interstate Battery rep came by to warranty my YT oneday...said, big surprise there since they have more warranty issues with those batteries than all the others they sold. I had heard the Blue Tops were a decent battery though. But I'm not going to found out.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

It seems like the Blue Tops should have the same warranty issues as the Yellow Tops. 



> Note: Performance between models D34/78, D34, and D34M is identical. The difference between between those batteries is the post style.
> 
> Performance between models D31T, D31A and D31M is identical. The difference between those batteries is the post style.
> 
> Optima Blue Top batteries are colored blue for marine battery applications but work equally well in non-marine uses.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had heard somewhere that the internals were slightly different.


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

ClinesSelect said:


> It seems like the Blue Tops should have the same warranty issues as the Yellow Tops.


My blue top was the one that crapped out on me after 3 months.

Odyssey batteries are the way to go.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> My old Interstate Battery rep came by to warranty my YT oneday...said, big surprise there since they have more warranty issues with those batteries than all the others they sold. I had heard the Blue Tops were a decent battery though. But I'm not going to found out.


They made a 51R battery for the Hondas and EVERY DAMN ONE that I EVER heard of died a premature death EVERY ONE. 

Wanna drop a bomb in a Honda forum? Say "Yellow top for our car " Talk about fight or flight!

Chad


----------

